# Army songs (Like the one when graduating at the BMQ)



## BlueOne (31 May 2009)

Does anyone knows where to find thoose beautyfull songs, like the one while the recruits graduate at the end of BMQ ?

Sounds like Irish songs. Any advice or links would be more than appreciated.


----------



## gaspasser (31 May 2009)

Ask the bandmaster/pipemajor about which tunes they played, or the guys running the mp3 player, and go download them.  Most are popular, such as: The RCAF March past, The Skye Boat Song (which is a depressing tune to start with!), The CF March past.  If you're a Navy platoon, they probably played Hearts of Oak.  Regimental tunes for the Infantry.  And the list goes on.
Regards, BYTD


----------



## BlueOne (31 May 2009)

Hi and thank you for your reply,

I am not on my QBM yet, just saw the video from army news... So I realy don't have a clue where to search for theese mp3's.

Do you know if they are available online? I don't think they are available on any gov. site

Regards


----------



## Loachman (31 May 2009)

Many military bands have produced albums. Shops like HMV and Sunrise, etcetera, should have a few. They used to, at least, but I have not looked recently.

Canadian military band CDs should be available from unit kit shops or the bands themselves as well.

400 Squadron's Pipes and Drums should still have copies of ours available. See http://www.400pipeband.com/400about.htm

According to http://www.theroyalcanadianregiment.ca/, the Regimental Store's page is "coming soon".

A web search for other Canadian units may turn up other leads.


----------



## chris_log (31 May 2009)

Check out the band of the Royal Scots Dragoon Guards. They have both pipes and drums and brass and reed military music and despite being from the UK play many of the same tunes you'd hear here (as many of our mllitary musical traditions come from the UK).


----------



## BlueOne (31 May 2009)

So nice, guys! Thanks a lot !!!

Will buy anything available, but I realy love the "irish" kind of songs...


----------



## chris_log (31 May 2009)

BlueOne said:
			
		

> So nice, guys! Thanks a lot !!!
> 
> Will buy anything available, but I realy love the "irish" kind of songs...



By 'irish' do you mean bagpipe tunes?


----------



## BlueOne (31 May 2009)

Probably. In french we say "Écossais" as thoose who invented it or "Cornemuse" as the instrument.

Don't know what the english translation is.


----------



## Loachman (31 May 2009)

"Écossais" is Scottish. Irish is "irlandais".

"Cornemuse" is bagpipes.

The 400 Squadron Pipes and Drums should be a good starter for you, if you're looking for bagpipes.


----------



## BlueOne (31 May 2009)

Loachman said:
			
		

> "Écossais" is Scottish. Irish is "irlandais".
> 
> "Cornemuse" is bagpipes.
> 
> The 400 Squadron Pipes and Drums should be a good starter for you, if you're looking for bagpipes.



Thanks for the cue about theese translations.

I also think that 400 Squadron would be a great start. I realy hate bagpipes but I realy love them when it sounds a bit "dramatic" like the one they do in the Army. This is not my kind of music but I realy like when it takes your hearth away and makes you feel something. Like sadness. I hate seing that one of our soldiers died. Makes me cry all the time even if I am a strong guy.


----------



## chris_log (31 May 2009)

BlueOne said:
			
		

> Probably. In french we say "Écossais" as thoose who invented it or "Cornemuse" as the instrument.
> 
> Don't know what the english translation is.



Gotcha. 

As was mentioned, 400 Sqn Pipes and Drums are good, not many other CF military pipe bands have widely available CD's (although most Militia bands have a CD or two available through their kitshops). As far as Canadian pipe bands go, Simon Fraser University are probably the best known (heck, the best period) and have great music.  

The UK has many good military pipe bands that are professional bands (i.e. pipers are full time players) and have access to money and recording resources not available to most CF bands. As I mentioned previously, the Royal Scots Dragoon Guards fit the bill of 'dramatic' military pipe music. 

There's lots of great pipe music out there with a 'military' or 'dramatic' sound to it, just gotta look. I've got reams of it if you're looking for some ideas.


----------



## BlueOne (31 May 2009)

Hey Piper,

thanks for notifying, will check theese for sure.

Are you a mucisien yourself ? With this name... souds like you know what you are talking about, isn't it ?


----------



## bender (1 Jun 2009)

Do you have a link to the video? We might be able to figure out what tunes they're playing.


----------



## BlueOne (1 Jun 2009)

Sure, that's the video I've assembled from all of thoose that's been posted on YouTube by NouArm (Army News but in french)

Here is the link:

http://www.loietordre.net/NouArm_-_La_voie_du_succes.wmv

That's the song precisely at 115:23 (minutes).

Please right click and save target as to preserve bandwidht from my site. (That's a two hour video, 500mb)


----------



## BlueOne (1 Jun 2009)

Or if you prefer (much faster than downloading the whole thing)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fDSr4hIiGSI&fmt=18

2:34 (minutes) from that YouTube video.


----------



## BlueOne (1 Jun 2009)

Sorry... but, is that called "Amazing Grace" ?

Just saw the comments on YouTube.... Shame on me for asking questions I had awnsers allready.


----------



## BlueOne (1 Jun 2009)

At least, that made me discover the nice and mellow side of the army music. Glad we have a good ear.


----------



## Loachman (1 Jun 2009)

Yes, Amazing Grace.


----------



## BlueOne (1 Jun 2009)

Here is the good one:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V84STSWVp3g&fmt=18

First time I hear this! I am not a fan of Brave Hearth by the way. But this song is realy nice. Does the army have more of theese ???? Do we created that one or it has been taken from somewhere else?


----------



## BlueOne (1 Jun 2009)

John Newton

John Newton was born in Wapping, London, in 1725, the son of John Newton a shipmaster in the Mediterranean service, and Elizabeth Newton (née Seatclife), a Nonconformist Christian. His mother died of tuberculosis when he was six. [1] Newton spent two years at boarding school, and at the age of eleven he went to sea with his father and sailed with him on a total of six voyages until the elder Newton retired in 1742. Newton's father had planned for him to take up a position as a slave master at a sugar plantation in Jamaica. He did become a Captain of a slaveship, but in 1743, he was pressed into naval service, and became a midshipman aboard HMS Harwich. After attempting to desert, Newton was put in irons and court martialled. The captain was determined to make an example of Newton for the rest of the crew. Thus, in the presence of 350 members of the crew, the eighteen year old midshipman was stripped to the waist, tied to the grating, and received a flogging of ninety-six lashes, and was reduced to the rank of a common seaman. [2] Following that disgrace and humiliation, Newton initially contemplated suicide, [2] but he recovered, both physically and mentally, and, at his own request, he was placed in service on a slave ship bound for West Africa which eventually took him to the coast of Sierra Leone. He became the servant of a slave trader, who abused him. It was this period that Newton later remembered as the time he was "once an infidel and libertine, a servant of slaves in West Africa." Early in 1748 he was rescued by a sea captain who had been asked by Newton’s father to search for him on his next voyage.


----------



## chris_log (1 Jun 2009)

BlueOne said:
			
		

> Hey Piper,
> 
> thanks for notifying, will check theese for sure.
> 
> *Are you a mucisien yourself * ? With this name... souds like you know what you are talking about, isn't it ?



I am. 

If you want some neat videos, search on youtube "Royal Scots Dragoon Guards", "SFU Pipe Band", "Edinburgh Tattoo", "Cameron Highlanders of Ottawa Pipes and Drums" (shameless plug), "Military Bagpipe Music" etc etc.

And for something REALLY cool, search "Scotland Raw".


----------



## R. Jorgensen (1 Jun 2009)

There are regiments throughout Canada with Pipes and Drums bands who have even released CD's.

Including:

48th Highlanders and the Royal Highland Regiment (Black Watch).

I have a few MP3's of Bagpipe songs that may be relevant to your interests.


----------



## bender (1 Jun 2009)

I really used to dislike the pipes, until I started playing in regiment bands. Now, I'll listen to them whenever I can.

One of my favorites - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E3KDU3jOxcE - it's not very fancy, but it was played by Piper James Richardson as he piped troops over the top in WWI.


----------



## BlueOne (1 Jun 2009)

Piper said:
			
		

> I am.
> 
> If you want some neat videos, search on youtube "Royal Scots Dragoon Guards", "SFU Pipe Band", "Edinburgh Tattoo", "Cameron Highlanders of Ottawa Pipes and Drums" (shameless plug), "Military Bagpipe Music" etc etc.
> 
> And for something REALLY cool, search "Scotland Raw".



WOW, as you say, quite neat videos.

Thanks also to Bender for the video!

Hope to ear also more from 48th Highlanders and the Black Watch (Are they based in Montreal?)

Hey guys, you gave me more than I wanted, continue your good job, that's always an honnor to ear from you guys.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (1 Jun 2009)

For some of the best bagpipe music check out the Royal Scots Dragoon Guards. This is the band that made Amazing Grace famous and #1 on the music charts in 1972.

Two of their recent albums are:

Spirit of the Glen - http://www.amazon.co.uk/Spirit-Royal-Scots-Dragoon-Guards/dp/B000WSRPOO/ref=pd_bxgy_m_h__text_b

and

Spirit of the Glen (Journey) - http://www.amazon.co.uk/Spirit-Journey-Royal-Dragoon-Guards/dp/B001BPKMAQ/ref=pd_bxgy_m_h__img_b

This last one was recorded in a tent in Basra, while the Regiment was deployed to Iraq. It just won 1st place in the Brit Classics  Awards.

Some of their other albums and samples can be found here - http://www.amazon.co.uk/Royal-Scots-Dragoon-Guards/e/B000APZ4BA/ref=ntt_art_dp_pel_1


----------



## BlueOne (2 Jun 2009)

So much great music they do..... Thanks again for the cue!


----------

